# Tank Mix Tenacity and Triclopyr?



## Garyevans95 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a wide variety of winter weeds in my lawn. Was thinking of tank mixing Tenacity and Triclopyr to broaden control and increase efficacy in cool weather. Tenacity is group 27 and Triclopyr is group 4 (in crossbow). Is this a good plan? Will they work together? Will I kill my lawn?


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

I have done that with good results. You will need a NIS when using Tenacity as a post-emergent. Depending on the type of weed, you can also add a herbicide with 2, 4-D (ie. WBG).


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Tenacity + triclopyr does a nice job on creeping bentgrass. No bleaching, it just turns brown and dies. Upshot being, yes that mix works and won't kill your lawn. Not sure why you mention crossbow - just from memory I don't think that's labeled for lawns.

For most winter weeds, a standard ester based 3-way will do the job in cooler weather and it's low cost. Why reinvent a wheel? Is there some particular grassy weed you're after?


----------



## Garyevans95 (Jun 10, 2019)

Crossbow does have "other non-crop areas" on the label. I will probably end up getting Cool Power as recommended by Matt Martin during one of his recent videos. I am not familiar with the active ingredients in Cool Power like I am with Tenacity and Triclopyr. The only downside of Cool Power is that I have to buy/pay shipping online, where I can buy Crossbow at Home Depot.


----------

